# Braunschweig/Brunswiek - GERMANY



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Altstadt-Markt*

More than 6 years later, lets take a walk once again! With a lot of new Pictures of the one and only Braunschweig/Brunswiek in lower saxony.


This time we start at the "Altstadt-Markt", the old Marketplace








"Martinikirche" - church St.Martin


"Altstadt-Rathaus" - the old townhall 




"Gewandhaus"









Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*An der Martinikirche*

"An der Martinikirche", beside the Altstadt-Markt






the rear of the Gewandhaus




Martinikirche




view to the Altstadt-Markt



Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Brabandstraße*

From the Altstadt-Markt we follow the "Brabandstraße" to the "Bankplatz".

furthermore the Gewandhaus






contrast




shopping Center




rest




view in direction Altstadt-Markt







Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Bankplatz*

the little Bankplatz













Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Ziegenmarkt*

From the Bankplatz now to the small "Ziegenmarkt" before we arrive at "Kohlmarkt". Greetings from Til Eulenspiegel!









Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Kohlmarkt*

Now we arrive the "Kohlmarkt"








"Sternhaus"













Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Part 2*



View to "Altstadt-Markt"


with the "Gewandhaus"

















Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Haven't seen Braunschweig before, the old town looks really nice. 

Just for the info: New Brunswick in Canada is a province, not a town (that was mentioned before).


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Michaelskirche & Haus zur Hanse*



Nightsky said:


> Haven't seen Braunschweig before, the old town looks really nice.
> 
> Just for the info: New Brunswick in Canada is a province, not a town (that was mentioned before).


Thanks. If a town or a province - god bless New Brunswick! There are a lot of nice places in Braunschweig, but... it burned in WW2, like not many towns in Germany - so there are also many ugly buildings from 60ies...

Now one step back to the Ziegenmarkt, and than to the "Güldenstraße".

churc St.Miachel and Michaelshof






Haus zur Hanse


Forget the rest in Güldenstraße


Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Alte Knochenhauerstraße*

Interesting buildings in the "Alte Knochenhauerstraße"


"Bürgerhaus Haverlandt"











Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Part 2*

"Alte Haus" (old house) from 1470






"Bürgerhaus Witten"




nice rest





Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks really nice, thanks for posting


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Damm*

Impressions of the street "Damm". Historical & "new" architecture. Heavy contrasts. But where are the paople? - most of the Pictures were taken on 26th december, the most people join there families...





















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Part 2*

I like the "C&A"-building on the right, not historical bit very cool















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Friedrich-Wilhelm-Straße*

Some impressions of the near "Friedrich-Wilhelm-Straße".


Hotel


Another Hotel


Einhorn-Haus




But also this is Braunschweig. Typical for nearly all bigger german town after WW2.





Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Friedrich-Wilhelm-Platz*

The "Friedrich-Wilhelm-Platz" on the city-ring.










The "Ottmerbau" with the highrise of Nord/LB. The Ottmerbau ist the former rail-mainstation of Braunschweig.



Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Aegidienkirche*

The "Aegidienkirche" and the "Auguststraße".











Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*On the main-station*

Before we see the Highlights, some lowlights - the district on the main-station (outside city-centre).























Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Alte Waage*

The "Alte Waage" beside the church "St.Andreas".



Picture: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Staatstheater*

The opera



Picture: MetroSilesia


----------

